# pitted commutator



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Is this an old golf cart that has a stepped speed controller? Most newer golf cars have s smooth transistor speed controller with fixed current limits. The old stepped controllers didn't have a fixed current limit and to much right foot means to many amps. Some purple brush pig tails and commutator pitting would be a good sign of to much current.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

nogas1 said:


> Hi pple
> 
> My friand has a gulfcart in wich the motor's commutator become pitted.
> A new motor was installed and the new motor's commutator also became pitted.
> ...


Hi nog,

More info and some photos would be nice. What brand motor is it? Controller? Size of cart and how it is used?

Commutator pitting results from excessive arcing. This can be caused by a whole bunch of reasons. Like:

Improper spring tension.
Improper seating (no break-in period).
Poor design/quality with brush grade or comm machining.
Vibration.
Excessive load.
Contamination.
Low humidity.
Sunspot activity*

Regards,

major

*just kidding on that one


----------

